# Help on Financial Affidavit



## mhinct (Dec 22, 2017)

Wife has been served divorce papers. No matter how hard I look on the internet can not find exactly what to put on the financial affidavit as far as the amounts go. Do I put the full amount of say the electric bill? All of our bills are paid out of a joint account. If we both put down the full amount on our respective affidavits that doesn't seem to make sense to me? Also, I make about 20% more than she does. Please help. We are trying to do without lawyers.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Depends on your situation, you're referring to your net worth statement.

Obviously you want to make your expenses as high as possible and your income as low as possible, if you think you're going to be hit with support payments. If you're both living in the same house, and you think you'll be moving out and paying her support, you'll want to minimize the house expenses because she'll make the case for more support based on the higher living expenses. If you're living in your own place you want to list your expenses as high as possible for obvious reasons. 

As far as income goes, don't put in anything that doesn't show on your last tax return which you'll have to produce at some point. 

If neither one of you is asking the other for support, then income and expense figures aren't all that important but since you never know what the other side will do, always better to cover your a$$.

If in doubt, leave it out. You can always say you made an honest mistake and just "forgot" to put something in there.


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

I put down the actual $ amount of the bill's (from joint account now closed). It's easy for it to be verified.


----------

